# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Ẩm thực > Hà Nội >  [Review] Choán ngợp trước bàn nướng đầy sắc màu- Quán ăn ở Hà Nội

## cudidi

> _Quán Đồ nướng Hàn Quốc Uni
> 
> Địa chỉ: 109 Hoàng Hoa Thám, Ba Đình, Hà Nội
> 
> >> Xem bản đồ địa điểm Đồ nướng Hàn Quốc Uni_


Giữa bạt ngàn những cửa hàng đồ nướng đang ngập tràn khắp các ngõ phố Hà Nội hiện nay, tưởng như tới đâu cũng chỉ nhìn thấy cái biển Nầm nướng với những lời mời gọi vồn vã, bạn vẫn có thể tìm riêng cho mình một khẩu vị mới, một địa chỉ mới và một phong cách thưởng thức mới. Đồ nướng Hàn Quốc có phải là lời gợi ý thú vị dành cho bạn?





*Uni* chẳng phải một cửa hàng sang trọng, lịch sự, cũng không hẳn là góc vỉa hè ồn ào, bụi bặm, đó là một quán ăn diện tích nhỏ mà rộng rãi, phong cách bình dân mà sạch sẽ. Ngay từ khi vừa bước chân tới cửa quán, không ai là không khỏi bị choán ngợp bởi một bàn ăn sặc sỡ sắc màu. Tất cả menu được bày đặt một cách hấp dẫn, bắt mắt ngay lối ra vào để khách ăn tùy ý chọn món: _cá viên trắng, cá viên thì là, chả cá basa, chả cá xoắn, chạo cá cuốn sả, bò viên, sò điệp bao bột, chả ốc nhồi thịt_… Chỉ nhìn thôi cũng đủ thấy háo hức đến mức nào!







_
Thịt cuốn kim châm 12k



_

_Cá viên thì là 8k


_

*Thanh cua Nhật 12k


*

*Ba chỉ cuốn rau 12k

*
Các xiên bạn chọn sẽ được quán nướng chín bằng than hoa trước khi đưa vào bàn. Mỗi bàn được sắp sẵn một bếp giữ nhiệt, đảm bảo đồ ăn luôn được chín và nóng dù khách có ngồi lâu đến khi nào nhé! Mỗi xiên có một hương vị riêng, tùy theo sở thích mỗi người, thế nên tốt nhất là chọn mỗi loại một xiên, bạn sẽ có cơ hội thưởng thức trọn vẹn vị ngon, ngậy mà đậm đà của từng món ăn. Nhưng có lẽ, yếu tố làm nên nét đặc biệt ấn tượng của Uni lại nằm ở nước chấm. Ngoài sốt tương ớt khá phổ biến tại các cửa hàng đồ nướng, đến đây, bạn còn có thể tìm thấy một hương vị hoàn toàn khác lạ, độc đáo của nước sốt muối xanh, vừa mặn mà vừa ngậy béo, rất phù hợp cho những người không ăn được đồ cay.



Xiên nướng thường ăn kèm với bánh mỳ bơ cực ngậy, béo, giòn tan. Và đặc biệt, Uni có miễn phí Kim chi củ cải để giảm độ ngấy. 
Uni chỉ mở hàng từ 18h đến 23h hàng ngày nên các bạn nhớ giữ bụng đói để chiến đấu cho nhiệt tình nhé!





*
Menu cập nhật đến ngày 3/4/2013

*
Nguồn: didau.org

_Cùng khám phá Quán ăn ở Hà Nội – Quan an o Ha Noi_



> _Quán Đồ nướng Hàn Quốc Uni
> 
> Địa chỉ: 109 Hoàng Hoa Thám, Ba Đình, Hà Nội
> 
> >> Xem bản đồ địa điểm Đồ nướng Hàn Quốc Uni
> _

----------


## lovetravel

oa! nhìn ngon thía!

----------


## wildrose

nhìu món thế! phải thử xem sao mí đc

----------


## dung89

Thèm mấy cái món này quá
Mới ăn xong mà đã thèm

----------

